# Great Bandsaw Blades



## glassyeyes

Thanks-the stock blade on my Rikon isn't very impressive, and I've been looking for a good replacement.


----------



## MedicineMan

THANKS FOR THE POST. Love to use the bandsaw, but have not been too impressed with previous blades, even the wood slicer and some of the timber wolf blades. May be just me!!!! Thanks, may give them a try.


----------



## Hacksaw007

Hey, have a 10 Jet also, needs all the blade that it can get. Thanks for the post.


----------



## woodklutz

Hacksaw, the improvement is remarkable. First time I am enjoying my saw.


----------



## Dal300

OK, but exactly which model blade did you order?


----------



## woodklutz

I am using 3/8×6tpi no flex blade, series 201. I also have 1/4×6tpi which I have not used so far. Really the blades are wonderful, oak or maple, or pine perfect, no stalls no breaks. They cut straight and true.
You will not regret it.


----------



## PhiltheLuthier

Just one question before I order is the "tooth pitch" the same as tpi?


----------



## woodklutz

Phil, I really do not know but the service dept there can answer your question.


----------



## robherc

I know this is a fairly old thread, but the answer is "yes" TPI and the "Tooth Pitch" on the sawblades.com page(s) are pretty much the same thing.
Also, does anyone have any experience using their 601 blades for cutting wood? I'm sure the 201s are plenty durable for ripping, etc, but I was wanting to get a blade with variable pitch, and the 101/201 blades don't offer that option.


----------



## wiswood2

TPI means teeth per inch not the pitch of the tooth.
Chuck


----------



## robherc

Chuck, I couldn't agree more…except in the one instance of the question, that being ordering blades from sawblade.com
For whatever reason, HaltbarSagen decided to label the column showing the TPI of their blades as "Tooth Pitch" instead of something more appropriate like "Tooth Spacing" ... I'm guessing they did this to highlight the fac that their blades offer variable tooth spacing geometries, but it's only a guess.

Reference their page at: http://www.sawblade.com/order-601-series--haltbar-m42.cfm to see what I'm describing.

Like I said, you're 100% right, but they chose to use a misnomer when labeling their blades


----------



## MagGeorge

I liked it when they patiently listened to my story as I had placed my order wrong! They were attentive and considerate.


----------

